# Lakers PG issue.



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

Now that ChAtkins is gone. Tierre Brown is gone. What's gonna happen at our one spot? Antonio Daniels might sign, but who would back him up? Would Sasho Vujacic return to his original position? :no: I'd rather have Earl Watson, that's mainly cause I don't like AD. Anways what do you all think will happen with our 1 spot in 2005?


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

i would be very happy to get antonio daniels,,hopefully we can get him signed


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Chucky being gone means next to nothing. Adding Antonio Daniels or Earl Watson would be the ideal sittuation, but Tyronn Lue may be looked at as well for the LLE.

Ummm, perhaps Jalen Rose gets released?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

What about Damon Stoudamire? Not being familiar with the Lakers' salary situation, I don't know if they have enough cap-space to give him what he's likely to want, salary-wise. But since he's probably looking at a MLE deal from most of the teams he'd be willing to play for anyway, the Lakers might be able to pick him up with the MLE.

Seems to me a perfect fit for Damon, too. He's willing to pass the ball around when his team-mates move, and with the Lakers running the triangle and Kobe always looking to shake his defenders for open jumpers, Damon would finally have someone to pass to. Plus, he's not shy about slashing or throwing them up from deep just to keep opposing defenses honest.

Thoughts?

PBF


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

you can have brian grant for damon


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Damon is a FA.

Possibilities...

Antonio Daniels
Earl Watson
Marko Jaric
Chris Duhon
Dan Dickau
Damon Stoudamire
Jeff McInnis
Tyronn Lue
Keyon Dooling
Juan Dixon

We could get Lue, Dooling or Dixon for the MLE, but Lue and Dooling aren't worth that and Dixon is more of a SG. Damon Stoudamire is an iffy move, because I don't believe he's a very good defender. McInnis wouldn't be that bad, but again, he isn't a great defender. Duhon would be another good option. He is a solid defender and can hit the outside shot.

The top choices would be Daniels, Watson and Jaric.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We could offer Devean George, Slava and Miami's first for Jason Williams. Memphis might do that so they could re-sign Earl Watson and have Antonio Burks back him up at PG.

However, I really don't think Phil could transform Williams into a triangle-type PG. Another option would be Sam Cassell, who we could probably get for Devean George and a pick. Devean would be happy with that, since he's from Minnesota.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

I like Jaric for his size and his potential. I also like Dixon if we plan to use Lamar and Kobe to bring the ball up because his shooting and defense. He is a very underated defensive player. Gets a lot of steals and is quick enough to pressure the ball.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

PG's come a dime a dozen, we'll find one for the right price if AD doesnt sign with us. Hell, we still got Smush Parker!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Give up the Jaric talk. He is restricted, so unless the Clippers absolutely would love for him to walk away for nothing, they will match any offer the Lakers can give, like the MLE. Plus, with the Clippers missing out on Bobby Simmons, expect Jaric to stay dressed in the red white and blue.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

isnt lamar gonna play point though


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We should make a serious run at Earl Watson.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Watson, Jaric or AD would be fine, in that order.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> isnt lamar gonna play point though



What???? The Whole Point of getting Kwame is so Odom plays the SF


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> What???? The Whole Point of getting Kwame is so Odom plays the SF


being that we still have a flock of sf's ...lamar will aslo play point accorrding to phil jax and kurt rambis (camp lakers)


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We could offer Devean George, Slava and Miami's first for Jason Williams. Memphis might do that so they could re-sign Earl Watson and have Antonio Burks back him up at PG.
> 
> However, I really don't think Phil could transform Williams into a triangle-type PG. Another option would be Sam Cassell, who we could probably get for Devean George and a pick. Devean would be happy with that, since he's from Minnesota.


very realistic


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Ghiman said:


> PG's come a dime a dozen, we'll find one for the right price if AD doesnt sign with us. Hell, we still got Smush Parker!


Crappy PG's are a dime a dozen, but good PG's are hard to come by. IF you look at the draft this year, 3 of the top 5 players were PG's.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

i never really gave juan dixon much thought until now, i really like his game he is definitly more of a sg, phil says we dont necasserilly even need a point guard in this triangle offense, and dixon is young, very quick, has a great shot-and even though he wouldnt be a traditional pg he does have pretty good handles he would be a great pick up imo--one flaw w/ dixon is his lack of expiriebce and hes pretty small too isnt he like 6'1" 190 or so
--and odom will play sf most of each game but he will still be bringing the ball up alot of the time as a point forward


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

We should sign Blake Stepp from Gonzaga for a minimal contract.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

compsciguy78 said:


> We should sign Blake Stepp from Gonzaga for a minimal contract.


No we shouldn't.


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

Well Phil has certainly had success with "less than stellar" pg's. So maybe Dixon would fit.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

he can bring the ball up the floor.... that doesnt mean he is our starting point guard


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm a big Juan Dixon guy so I'd be happy with that. He fits the Phil Jackson history of point guards (shooting guard's game in point guard's body) BJ Armstrong, John Paxson, Steve Kerr, Craig Hodges.... Also, I think Juan has more foot speed than any of those guys ever did so he can help defend quick PG's. Plus, I think Juan would take a 2-year deal so we would still be set up for the magical free agent run we are all hoping for in 2007.

Would we bold enough to offer Chris Duhon the MLE (hell of a raise for him)? Would Chiacgo match that high of an offer for Duhon?

Since we are taking chances (Kwame Brown) why not fly in Jay Williams for a physical? If that guy can be 80 % of the player he was, he would be a steal.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

cmd34 said:


> Since we are taking chances (Kwame Brown) why not fly in Jay Williams for a physical? If that guy can be 80 % of the player he was, he would be a steal.


Yeah, that's a great point. I'd love to have Jay on the team if he's really at least 80% as good as he used to be. Triple threat PGs are hard to find.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Tierre Brown!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I could be PG.. I avg 20 assists per game..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

thekid said:


> Tierre Brown!



hahahaha :clap:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I remember that Jay struggled with the triangle in Chicago and didnt like it. So he might not want to play in the triangle again.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Mitch: "Hey Jay.. how would you like about $ 4 million ...to play for a coach with 9 rings ..to play with guys like Kobe and Lamar Odom..and live in Los Angeles?"

Jay: " No thanks."


??


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> How long before Greg Oden dons the Purple and Gold?


If only. :gopray:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Jay-No thanks I wouuld rather go to a team where I can be comfortable and play my game. Since I dont want to be miserable after trying to recover from my accident.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Well I think Phil liked the big guards like R.Harper and GP and will go that direction if he can. AD would fit but, that is not a position the Lakers are going to give much money to. Remember, Harper and GP did not score too much. Just like a caretaker of the ball and play some D. 

I would love Jaric and hey, we have surplus SF's and they are short a SF so who knows ?


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

cmd34 said:


> Mitch: "Hey Jay.. how would you like about $ 4 million ...to play for a coach with 9 rings ..to play with guys like Kobe and Lamar Odom..and live in Los Angeles?"
> 
> Jay: " No thanks."
> 
> ...


lol 
yeah jay would give his right arm to get back in the nba im sure,,so how can u turn that down^


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Because there will be other teams that want him


----------



## rellim (Nov 12, 2002)

clien said:


> i never really gave juan dixon much thought until now, i really like his game he is definitly more of a sg, phil says we dont necasserilly even need a point guard in this triangle offense, and dixon is young, very quick, has a great shot-and even though he wouldnt be a traditional pg he does have pretty good handles he would be a great pick up imo--one flaw w/ dixon is his lack of expiriebce and hes pretty small too isnt he like 6'1" 190 or so
> --and odom will play sf most of each game but he will still be bringing the ball up alot of the time as a point forward


Sorry man, Dixon is a HORRIBLE ball handler. He looks down at the ball a lot when he has it. Gets the ball stolen and punched away a great deal and can't handle any kind of ball pressure. He's best when he spots up for open shots on the perimeter. He has okay decisive quickness, but his reactive quickness on defense is not good and would be taken advantage of at point or SG. He's also a little too small. He would be alright in a Steve Kerr role, but not as a starting SG much less a starting PG.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Because there will be other teams that want him


what do you think jay will get if he comes back to the nba...i would think definetly not a full mle


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

he wont get that much maybe 2 mill. The Lakers arent gonna offer him the full MLE. And they probably wont even go after him because how he struggled in the triangle before.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

No thanks to Juan Dixon. Few steals and 42% FG and 33% 3pt FG does not impress me. Lue has better shooting numbers, might remember some of the triangle, and we could prolly get him cheap to play as a backup. Daniels would be best to use the MLE on since, although his steal numbers aren’t there, he plays good defense. His offensive numbers aren’t staggering, but neither are anyone else’s who are available. Jaric would be nice too but I think the Clippers would match. If AD goes elsewhere, the Lakers should try for Jaric before Watson because he could also backup Kobe if necessary. If the Clippers match or Jaric goes elsewhere, the Lakers should try for Watson. Hopefully the Lakers can make a trade to get someone if these 3 cant be had, but if all else fails I guess Brevin Knight and Lue sharing the starting PG spot on the cheap would be better than a matador defender in Atkins… and after what I hear about Sasha in the summer league, he’s on my “Lakers trading block” list.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I would go after AD or Jarvic here because those are the only two names I could see being able to start for LAL. Watson might be alright but he isn't one of my favorites. Jay Williams wouldn't be a bad fit, after his injury he might be able to mentally handle the triangle better.


----------

